# F&M 33 cent transfers



## sslover85 (Jul 29, 2014)

Who has used the 33 cent transfers from F&M?? The performance brand. I have used the .15 ones wanted to know who has used the other.Thanks!!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I have used them, they are fine


----------



## sslover85 (Jul 29, 2014)

binki said:


> I have used them, they are fine


Do they crack at all??


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

They all crack eventually.


----------



## sslover85 (Jul 29, 2014)

wormil said:


> They all crack eventually.


 Let me rephrase...Do they crack prematurely or give headaches like the .15 stories I've been reading?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I've never had any trouble with an F&M transfer.


----------

